# Check this out. "pimp my cooler" haha



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

built this for about $110.00 and took about 2 days. cant afford a "REAL" cart so i pimped my cooler


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't see the obligatory PFF graffiti.....

Nice setup!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Perfect! You may eventually want to camber out the rod rack at the top as to not hit yourself in the head. Otherwise she is a great setup. I love how hard financial times really modivate the human creativity.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That is pretty sweet! Great idea for light packers


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice job! How did you attach your rod holder?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks as good as some that I have seen in the stores for sale.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I'll play, too.

Started out as the standard $100 beach cart you could get anywhere about 8 years ago. She's seen better days and I'm afraid is not retired since we're on the water.

Mods:
Double decker for storage
added bait table pedestal
added fold down handle with steering capability from front wheels
added lid for mid section
plastic liner that's now cracking away after the years
Originally had 19" smooth tread beach sand wheels...wheels wouldn't hold air anymore after they sat up for a few years post Ivan


















The wheels 











This thing saved us many multiple trips back and forth from vehicle to beach. Not replacing the good 19" tires the past couple years made it a pain to drag through soft sand. I could never see justifying the $100/wheel price tag again.


I saw an "all terrain" (yeah right) Igloo cooler at West Marine the other day. Didn't bother looking for a price on it. I think it was a 48 quart cooler with some pitiful, cheap 10" tires. My guess would be about $150.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

purchased pneumatic tires and a 3 foot steel axle. the axle popped into original spot and installed casters on the front to make cart sit level. also makes it easier to move around.

put expanding sealant/glue in all screw holes. also placed silicone at the base of all mounted accessories. feels really sturdy and took my time so that nothing will brake or pull out.

drilled a hole at the end of each axle and installed a cotter pin so that tires can be removed easily if need a flat tire needs repair.

rim and tire package - $15.00 harbor freight
3 foot steel axle - $4.00 lowes
spacers and washers - $13.00 lowes
cooler 50qt coleman - $30.00 wal-mart
rod holder mustad - $16.00 wal-mart
casters on front - $8.00 lowes
silicones and glue - $10.00
-- all total to about $110.00 after taxes -- (well worth it )


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want to expand further, get you another cooler the same size that will latch on top of that one. Then divide the second cooler using a piece of plastic and some apoxy. Then mount your airator on one side for a bait bucket and the other side can be for drinks. The ice from the drinks will help keep your shrimp alive. ******* it up...keep going.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks better than mine. I put on wheels from an electric 4 wheeler. You can get them at most of those rte-sale shops along 98. Was so much cheaper than the wheeleez. The axle is a piece or all-thread run through the wheels.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

hell yeah. thanks for all of the positive input guys. do get a lot of looks when i'm walking on the bridge and pier.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

ready for the gulf skyscraper .


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

still holding up and nothing is coming loose.


----------

